# 1966 GTO transmission opinion



## sonic22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have a question for the board. I had my 66 GTO up on the lift today because I wanted to find out the transmission numbers. I had a feeling it wasn't a #s matching transmission and when I got the code it confirmed it. It was # 3925660 which is Muncie 4 spd but for the years 68-70. My engine is #s matching tri power. The transmission works fine but I was wondering what your thoughts were on if its worth it to get the correct Muncie 4 spd # 3885010(65-67), I want to try to keep it as original as possible but also have to keep cost in mind. My thinking was at least I have a GTO Muncie but not the correct year. Is the value that diminished significantly that its not the correct Muncie 4 spd? 

BTW I want to thank Goat Roper, Geeteohhguy, and Pontiac Jim over the last year for all the great advice you guys have given me with my GTO. I got robbed once when I bought and took it to a mechanic but since I posted about my experience on the forum that time this forum has been awesome and a great learning tool for me with my GTO.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

IMO I don't think I would go through the expense to change it especially since you have a good tranny in the car.
You might get one that is lunched and have to have it rebuilt.
Maybe down the road if this ones goes south but if it ain't broke at this point don't fix it.

This is a great resource and I have been wrenching on stuff since I was a kid but this is my first Pontiac and this group is the best source of Pontiac info I have found.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Sonic...agree with GR...Don't change it ...Enjoy it!...it will not work any different...and if the numbers exact year is bothering a buyer you can factor in the cost then...if you ever sell...

so what do you gain? bragging rights?.......It will not be the exact trans that came with the car.....just one of the same year.....

I would leave it...if you run up on one someday in an exceptional deal...buy it and stick it back...then you can say you have one...

The fun diving and enjoying the car!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On late '65-67 Muncies, there is no partial VIN. Restorers simply watch for another "010" case that's good and dates their drive trains build, then when it is time to rebuild their non numbers Muncie (that day will come), build off the correct case. Not that big an investment. Have an old friend that was into '66 Chevelles...real Chevelle SS's. he was always buying and trading 010 and 660 bare Muncie cases. Muncies are not that hard to rebuild either.


----------



## sonic22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will definitely just keep the transmission I have and as you guys stated I might look for the 010 Muncy case and see if I can pick one up on the cheap and wait until I eventually have to replace my transmission. 

I live in Las Vegas so if you guys ever get out here please send me a message so we can meet up with our GTO's for a nice cocktail.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sonic, what these guys said. If you do get another case, make sure it is a '66-'67, as it has the bigger and stronger countershaft than the '65 and earlier units. Personally, I would leave your current unit in place. It really does not affect the value of the car, IMO. It wouldn't bother me if I bought it, anyway.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

sonic22 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I will definitely just keep the transmission I have and as you guys stated I might look for the 010 Muncy case and see if I can pick one up on the cheap and wait until I eventually have to replace my transmission.
> 
> I live in Las Vegas so if you guys ever get out here please send me a message so we can meet up with our GTO's for a nice cocktail.


Once I get the break in miles in on my engine and change the oil I plan on making a Vegas run here before it gets too hot.
I will PM you.


----------



## brooknice (Jan 9, 2013)

Agree if it not broken don't fix it. My 400 is from 73 I decided to swap to get over drive. We will see if the 2004r can hold up to the power of the gto engine. ?


----------



## 1966 GTO KID (Oct 10, 2011)

*Nice Picture of the Lake Arrowhead Area I Believe*

Enjoyed the picture of your '67 Goat at the Pizza Shop - reminded me of when I traveled up the mountain from Norton Air Force Base back in the day -


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

1966 GTO KID said:


> Enjoyed the picture of your '67 Goat at the Pizza Shop - reminded me of when I traveled up the mountain from Norton Air Force Base back in the day -


That picture was taken on Hwy. 18 in Skyforest just up Kuffel Canyon Rd from Lake Arrowhead.
Norton AFB has been gone for quite some time now, closed in 1994 it is now an Int'l airport with a lot of new warehouses around it.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

What date was your car born? I have a 010 Muncie with a P0607 (6/7/66) build date that doesn't have a vin stamped. I bought this one, rebuilt it, and ran it for about 100 miles. My car was born 1/6/66 so now I am looking for a correct dated 010 myself since I'm doing a frame off resto. I found a correct dated case for my car, but there was a partial vin that the seller on fleebay neglected to disclose. I say change it since there are so many 010s out there. The tranny is super easy to pull in these cars.


----------

